# Should I Get A Fascinate?



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

I currently have a Droid 2, running revs nightlies. It is my primary phone so I have been considering getting something to play with without worry of not having a working phone while fixing what I break. I have a friend who has a fascinate with a bit of a wonky screen. Pushing down on one certain corner of the phone causes the screen to freak out till you push down on the oposite corner. He is will to sell it to me for $50. I haven't examined it yet for other problems, but assuming everything else is fine, would this be a good toyu to tinker with so I can save my droid 2 from my tinkering? If so, is $50 a good deal?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

